# Hardware voor firewall [opgelost]

## andrewf

Ik ben op zoek naar een goede hadware combinatie voor een firewall/router/WLAN AP

Later zou deze eventueel ook Asterisk moeten draaien voor thuisgebruik.

Qua cpu moet deze dus totaal niet sterk zijn, daarom dacht ik aan een via epia bordje met een c3, maar ik heb er nog geen gezien met 2lan poorten en 2 pci gleuven. Ook heb ik nog nergens eentje met ingebouwde wifi gezien.

Ik zoek dus het volgde:

800~1000Mhz cpu

(liefst) small factor

zo stil mogelijk (volledig passief zou leuk zijn, maar moet niet)

2 (betrouwbare) lan-poorten

2 pci gleuven (of 1 indien wifi op het moederbord zit)

Zijn er alternatieven voor de via epia, die hiervoor geschikt zijn?Last edited by andrewf on Thu Jun 16, 2005 8:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Braempje

Waarom probeer je die Genesi machines niet? Gentoo heeft er veel support voor...

----------

## andrewf

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> Waarom probeer je die Genesi machines niet? Gentoo heeft er veel support voor...

 

die zijn me toch echt veel te duur voor een simpele firewall/router..

----------

## Parasietje

Waarom moet die router small-factor zijn? Het is makkelijker om gewoon een Pentium 2 of 3 moederbord + cpu ergens te vinden, die te downclocken en dan hem passief te draaien. Heb je meteen genoeg PCI sloten om er "betrouwbare" kaarten in te zetten  :Wink: .

----------

## frenkel

Waarom niet een simple pentium 1 passief gekoeld, die kunnen ook behoorlijk klein zijn hoor. Ik heb er hier een naast me staan, die je niet hoort als hij aan staat (behalve de harde schijf af en toe, maar da's al een oud ding). Passen 2 pci kaarten in...

Waarom duur doen als het tweede hands veel goedkoper kan?

----------

## andrewf

zou hem liefst small factor hebben , omdat hij in de woonkamer komt te staan  :Rolling Eyes: 

ik heb nog een oude athlon liggen, maar zo'n midi-atx-tower heb ik echt geen plaats voor..

(en het staat nogal lomp  :Razz: )

Systeem zal zonder HD draaien (via PXE)

----------

## frocksii

waarom gewoon gaan hardware firewall/router/wifiAP? 

die zijn niet zo duur, ge hebt er geen werk aan, ze zijn stil en klein

frocksii

----------

## andrewf

 *frocksii wrote:*   

> waarom gewoon gaan hardware firewall/router/wifiAP? 
> 
> die zijn niet zo duur, ge hebt er geen werk aan, ze zijn stil en klein
> 
> frocksii

 

omdat ik daar geen asterisk (voor VoIP PBX) op kan draaien..

(ik ben lastig hé)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nixnut

De Epia CL serie is uitgerust met dual lan:

http://www.viavpsd.com/product/epia_cl_spec.jsp?motherboardId=181

Een alternatief is de soekris: http://soekris.kd85.com/

Meer dan goed genoeg voor een firewall/router voor thuis.

----------

## toMeloos

een Via Epia lijkt me wat je zoekt

----------

## andrewf

Ik ga waarschijnlijk de Via epia PD of CL nemen.

vraagje: kan ik een usb-wifi adaptor als AP gebruiken?

----------

## nixnut

Hangt van de chipset af. Met een aantal prism chipsets kan dat bijvoorbeeld wel. Maar waarom geen linksys wrt54G kopen? Niet te duur, wifi, 4 poorts switch en router en er zijn alternatieve firmware versies (linux) voor beschikbaar die een hoop extra functionaliteit bieden.

----------

## andrewf

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Hangt van de chipset af. Met een aantal prism chipsets kan dat bijvoorbeeld wel. Maar waarom geen linksys wrt54G kopen? Niet te duur, wifi, 4 poorts switch en router en er zijn alternatieve firmware versies (linux) voor beschikbaar die een hoop extra functionaliteit bieden.

 

ja ik weet het, tis vooral omdat die geen voip kan ondersteunen, en omdat het toch leuker is om zelf te doen, + volledige controle hé..

dan leer ik nog eens iets bij over firewalls en routing.

----------

## nixnut

 *andrewf wrote:*   

>  *nixnut wrote:*   Hangt van de chipset af. Met een aantal prism chipsets kan dat bijvoorbeeld wel. Maar waarom geen linksys wrt54G kopen? Niet te duur, wifi, 4 poorts switch en router en er zijn alternatieve firmware versies (linux) voor beschikbaar die een hoop extra functionaliteit bieden. 
> 
> ja ik weet het, tis vooral omdat die geen voip kan ondersteunen, en omdat het toch leuker is om zelf te doen, + volledige controle hé..
> 
> dan leer ik nog eens iets bij over firewalls en routing.

 

http://www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=Asterisk+Linksys+WRT54G

----------

## andrewf

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=Asterisk+Linksys+WRT54G

 

Heb ik al gezien, maar tis opt nippertje qua hardware en je hebt er geen PSTN connectie mee.

Ik hou het bij de Epia. Dan heb ik meer dan genoeg kracht om er dhcp,dns,webservertje,enz op te draaien.

toch bedankt voor alle replies.

----------

## toMeloos

Mocht je een zaak vinden die al de Epia DP mobo's of C7 processoren heeft dan hoor ik het graag  :Wink: 

----------

